# Could Cheese Be Causing My Chronic Constipation?



## maxell (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a sufferer of chronic constipation for the last 5 years. It's gotten worse in the last 1.5 years. And during the last 3 months, even worse. I experienced my first emerngecy resulting in fecal impaction 2 nights ago. I'm only 45 years old, suffer from T2 diabetes (dx'ed 6/2009), Sjogren's Syndrome (dx'ed 11/2009), also gout and/or rheumatoid arthritis. I am 5-10, used to be 200 lbs. but have now slimmed to 160, thanks to my low-carb diet. While constipation preceded my low-carb diet, it's gotten worse whiel I've attempted to normalize my blood sugar. Since I also get gout attacks, I also try to avoid purine-laden foods like bacon, anchovies, organ meats, broccoli, asparagus, etc. As a result, for the last 5 years, I've been relying heavily on dairy items: eggs, milk, and cheese. Because of diabetes, I've cut out milk and only consume heavy cream with my coffee and tea, these days. Since cheese has hardly any carbs, I've nearly tripled my cheese consumption in the last 3 months: I eat hard cheese liberally, snack on cheddar and pepperjack cheese cubes, always sprinkle shredded cheese on my scrabled eggs, omelette, salad, and meats. I also consume a lot of cottage, farmer's, Ricotta and Ciligiene cheese. The Ricotta is my favorite since I usually make "calzone" with my lavash and Ricotta cheese. Could my increased cheese consumption be responsible for my constipation? Coincidentally, my constipation first appeared when I started having gout attacks 5Y ago. It's gotten worse under my low-carb diet. I'm also fully aware that T2 diabets and Sjogren's may cause neuropathy and, by extension, constipation. I've been reading up on this. But the period of my suffering with these autoimmune diseases is just too brief. I tend to think making this simple, dietary decision may make a difference. Nothing to report yet. My horrible constipation was 2 nights ago. I've had runny bowel movements since then due to having consumed massive amounts of magnesium citrate and Milk of Magnesia.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The Low-carb diet in any version tends to be constipating.Often people do not get enough fiber when they eat mostly protein and fat. If you limit fruits and veggies as well as grains there really don't get any fiber and some people need a certain amount of fiber to keep things going.There isn't much a food can do to cause constipation, but it can be lacking in things that prevent constipation, like fiber.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Some very simple suggestions which I am sure you have heard before.Eat fruits which have the natural laxative, sorbitol eg prunes, plums, apples.Do lots of walking. Your colon will love it.Psyllium husks with plenty of water might be effective.Brown rice might help.Squat rather than sit when you go to the toilet.Hope you can get better Maxell.Jackmat


----------



## bluenosergirl7 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to say, all that cheese wouldn't be good for anybody. Try goat cheese. It's the only one I can eat.


----------

